# New vivarium theme??



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey there, ive been a member on here for a while now and i think its a brilliant site, full of great ideas and helpful advice.

I'm going to be building a new vivarium for my beardy this weekend and i plan to decorate it using the fake rock technique but i really want it to be something special and was thinking of maybe doing a theme.

At the moment im thinking of maybe an egyptian theme. Does anybody have any other theme ideas or any pictures of their vivariums? any help would be great.

thanks 

Ash


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Theres someone on here thats done a temple theme for there leopard geckos, Damm its AWESOME 10/10! Maybe try that (I have to get the creators name for you).

Maybe not a theme but build something natural like rock sculptures, hides etc  thats what im doing at the moment,


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

I did actually see a youtube video of a man making a temple for his beardy that was also reeeeally impressive. I do quite like the idea but i dont know what else i would have in the viv? maybe just a rock wall or something?

At least the temple would give a good basking spot aswell


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

If I was going to do a set up for a BD or a leo I would love to have some ruins, with a pyramid / Temple in the middle (Aztex style) with a 'sacrificial' platform (aka feeding bowl) in which to drop the crickets


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

excession said:


> If I was going to do a set up for a BD or a leo I would love to have some ruins, with a pyramid / Temple in the middle (Aztex style) with a 'sacrificial' platform (aka feeding bowl) in which to drop the crickets


That sounds awesome, Especially the Sacrafical platform


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

Im loving the sacrifice idea! lol and actually the ruins is a good idea i could have like aztec statues and crubling walls and stuff with a big temple in the middle.

Thanks for the ideas guys! any more ideas are more then welcome!


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

I think the Aztec theme would be awesome for a Rainforest vivarium such as cresties, I can picture it now:

Ancient ruins on a soil base, Buy plastic plants and twine them round the ruins pillar etc do cracks in the ruins to act as a hide ;D

Wow awesome!

Edit:

In fact better idea which i wanna do for a cresties viv:

Slap bang in the middle build a perfect pyramid, then start to make it look ancient, crumble sides etc, Ontop the the pyramid have a symbol  then around the pyramid build anicent structures that have fallen/collapsed..

That on a nice rainforest subtrate with a few plants going up the pyramid would look pretty nice


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

excession said:


> If I was going to do a set up for a BD or a leo I would love to have some ruins, with a pyramid / Temple in the middle (Aztex style) with a 'sacrificial' platform (aka feeding bowl) in which to drop the crickets


Arrrr your making me wan't to change my viv again but i can't be bothered with the mess of glue and sand again.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Its something I'd like to do when my son is bigger and he can help 

Its kinda funny, I explained all of this a few days ago to my wife and she thought I was bonkers


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

excession said:


> Its something I'd like to do when my son is bigger and he can help
> 
> Its kinda funny, I explained all of this a few days ago to my wife and she thought I was bonkers


You are bonkers, we all are :lol2:.
I want geckos and a spongebob scene.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Do a copy of the AvP temple. You'll have your Predator obviously. Plenty of pics online.

Not that I'm a huge Predator fan you understand :mf_dribble:


----------



## rich_ (Apr 30, 2009)

this thread has actually inspired me to start my own viv build for my new viv (that hasnt even arrived yet haha)

and i think im going to pilfer the Egyptian theme and create a pyramid to cover my moist hide :2thumb:

drawn up rough plans for the pyramid and its going to be a right mission
totally worth it though!


----------



## ashleytofield (Dec 20, 2008)

rich_ said:


> this thread has actually inspired me to start my own viv build for my new viv (that hasnt even arrived yet haha)
> 
> and i think im going to pilfer the Egyptian theme and create a pyramid to cover my moist hide :2thumb:
> 
> ...


you will have to post some pics once its made! i think mine will also be a bit of a mission but the way i see it, the more effort you put into it the better it will look! and hendrix (my beardie) deserves a nice viv lol


----------



## dragonflymummy (May 16, 2009)

*Dora!!*

Hi - I'm completely new to all this and have joined basically looking for advice/ideas, and I'm not sure that I should be sharing this, but here goes .... I'm about to buy a beardie and 4ft viv and by way of getting my 3 boys interested (they actually wanted a puppy!!), have asked for their ideas about decor. My three year old likes Dora the Explorer (check out the kids channel) and would like a pink background!!! - but on a positive note, Dora is from South America so could incorporate some ruins/jungle type things. Hard to explain to a small boy that if he had the type of mummy who liked pink she would probably not be the type of mummy buying a lizard!! Sorry if that offends any pink loving rep keepers out there!


----------

